# Road mileage versus indoor trainer mileage



## caz (25 Oct 2008)

I have recently bought an indoor trainer so that I can continue to train through the winter when it's either too wet, too windy (I'm a fair weather cyclist  - I'm not keen to go out in these conditions! (runs for cover from the onslaught!)) or when I don't have enough time to go out in the day, then I can hop on the trainer in an evening. 

I was merrily cycling away on it today when my daughter came in, saw that the cycle computer read 9.5 miles and told me I HAD to stop when I reached 10 miles because "it's not the same as when you're out on the road, you're doing too much"!!!!! My husband overheard and whole heartedly agreed! (Neither of them do much exercise, except their daily walk). I frequently do rides of 15-20 miles, my longer rides being about 30-35 miles. 

Now my question is, is 10 miles on the indoor trainer the same as 10 miles road riding? Or is it equivalent to more road miles or less? 

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2008)

TBH it's not the same at all.... I hate the turbo, and haven't used it for a long time....I ride all weathers...........

You'll need somewhere cool to use it - e.g. garage, and a fan on full blast, or you'll be a sweaty mess.....


----------



## caz (25 Oct 2008)

Hi fossyant,

Thanks for your quick reply. However I wasn't concerned about the effects of riding it - fans and sweat, boredom.... - but rather the amount of mileage I do. Is 10 miles or 20 miles on the indoor trainer the same as 10 miles or 20 miles on the road.


----------



## RedBike (25 Oct 2008)

I always struggle to cover large distances on the turbo. I've always put this down to a number of reasons. 

There's no freewheeling. 
I over-heat and sweat loads on the turbo
I always try harder on the turbo. 

Sadly although turbo training seems harder it never seems to be as beneficial as actually going out and riding.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2008)

It's not the same.... I'd say at least half a road ride.

Turbo's are great for interval training - i.e. killing yourself over a short distance...

Don't expect it to replace every day riding...it will really hit you mentally riding a turbo.... it is very hard mentally, but not physically. 

They are great for injuries, and if you really need to do something if the weather is that bad, but I'd say you are better off riding every day -e.g. commuting to work or Uni.......


----------



## cheadle hulme (25 Oct 2008)

You have to set the resistance high enough to compensate for the lack of air resistance.

A heart rate monitor would be the best way of making sure or failing that your perceived level of exertion. ie are you as breathless as when on the road?


----------



## Over The Hill (25 Oct 2008)

Both can be variable so I can't see how you can get a firm answer.
Ten miles outside in the peak district is so different to ten miles across the fens probably twice the effort. Same inside depending on the setting of whatever you are riding assuming it has some adjustment for effort you put in. 

Where I think there is a difference is when I am on the road I can freewheel down a hill or even on the flat so it is possible to cycle for only five miles of a ten mile run. Your indoor machine will not do this so you are constantly cycling on it.

Best thing to do is really see how YOU feel. If you are about as tired as you would be on the bike then it is about the same. Just listen to your own body on it rather than others. They may be a bit over protective as they may not be used to you slogging along on your bike which if it is doing you any good requires some effort.


----------



## andy_wrx (25 Oct 2008)

Perhaps time is a better gauge than distance or speed.

But even so, it's how much effort you put in.

I ride rollers rather than a turbo, can easily spin along on them at 25mph - with considerably less effort than 25mph on the road !
But if I start doing single-leg drills, or sprint intervals, etc it's a totally different exercise than doing a gentle spin as a recovery session.

But whichever, it's not equivalent to the road so I log it as '1hr tempo' or '1/2 recovery', etc rather than as 20 miles or 10 or whatever the computer says I've done.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Oct 2008)

A heart rate monitor is the way to go.
Increase and decrease the resistance in an 'intervals' routine. You can simulate hills and sprints.
Devise different interval sessions to avoid monotony. Get your daughter to spray you with iced water to simulate rain.


----------



## Crackle (25 Oct 2008)

Agree with everyone else's advice.

Turbos are not the same as the road and you should aim to use them differently i.e the intervals mentioned. They will keep your cardio-vascular system going but doing a steady ride on a turbo will not equate to the same ride on the road.


----------



## caz (25 Oct 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies, they are very informative. I've got a HR monitor so will get that out next time I use the indoor trainer. Anyone got any suggestions for what sort of intervals to do?

The indoor trainer reminds me of when I joined a gym for a few months, many years ago before I got into cycling - hot, sweaty and monotonous! I much prefer riding out in the fresh air, I just don't like going out if it is pouring down with rain (if I'm out and it starts raining, so be it, I can make a dash for home) or the wind - I nearly got blown off my bike going past a gateway in a hedge when it was really windy, which made me wary of going out in the wind! So that's part of the reason for getting the indoor trainer.


----------



## Noodley (26 Oct 2008)

I treat turbo sessions and spin class as a 'knock your pan in' opportunity, and usually find I can't walk properly afterwards. 

I have been ill for a few weeks and am looking forward to Monday evening when I'll be back at spin class.


----------



## cadseen (27 Oct 2008)

Unless the turbo is calibrated and gives good comparisons between road and turbo miles then agee with earlier post that time would be the best comparison. 

i would say for the same efforton the turbo that the training effect would be about the same as the road. as long as you are mixing it.


----------



## Ravenz (28 Oct 2008)

andy_wrx said:


> Perhaps time is a better gauge than distance or speed.
> 
> But even so, it's how much effort you put in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brahan (5 Nov 2008)

Someone suggested I drink a sports drink before and during sessions on the turbo. I can only train during the evening and any sports juice just keeps me awake for hours afterwards! I'll be lying in bed at 2am still not asleep. My questions are: Are sports drinks beneficial? Should I use then for every training session, or at all and if so which ones are any good?


----------



## jimboalee (5 Nov 2008)

Try drinking milk.


----------



## yello (5 Nov 2008)

Brahan, water will be fine before and during a turbo ride (unless you plan to be on it for several hours!). You might want to have a recovery drink afterwards, and milk (especially chocolate milk) is as good and cheap option. You can spend a fortune on sports drinks and, imo and depending on how long/hard you work, it's not really necessary. I can buy a mineral water (St Yorre) here in France that's high in bicarbonates and that goes down a treat for me after a sweaty ride.


----------



## jimboalee (5 Nov 2008)

Was the Milk Race just an advertising stunt, or was there something in it?

"Are you the white stuff?"


----------



## Young Un (5 Nov 2008)

I find when I do turbo interval traing at the local club (every wednesday) i find that i feel absolutely knackered as soon as I get off the turbo but I recover more quickly than if I had just done a road ride, so I should probably go longer on the turbo - ussually about 35-40 mins - to get a more realistic workout, but unfortunately I cant do that as we do it as a club and so when our coach says we have to stop we really have to, although tonight I am going to make it harder for myself by using a lot harder gears


----------



## yello (5 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the thread caz. It made me dig out my turbo and set up the bike. It's forecast for solid rain over the next 3 days and I can't spend another full day on the forum!


----------



## caz (5 Nov 2008)

yello said:


> Thanks for the thread caz. It made me dig out my turbo and set up the bike. It's forecast for solid rain over the next 3 days and I can't spend another full day on the forum!




That's ok yello, any time . Glad to have motivated you!!! (I know what you mean - forum watching gets addictive!


----------



## Scoosh (6 Nov 2008)

I find that turbo work is a different animal to a real ride but, recovering from a minor op, it's all I've got for now. It's a seriously mind-numbing activity !  My remedy is to read a novel (needs to be something sufficiently interesting to occupy my mind) and I try to keep a steady cadence, checking at the end of each chapter . I manage about 45mins before seat starts to complain (not a proper sized bike on turbo at present). Don't have computer set up on rear wheel.

I believe that ordinary tonic water is good for recovery too.


Gin optional  



yello said:


> It's forecast for solid rain over the next 3 days and *I can't spend another full day on the forum*!


"Yes, you can" - to paraphrase the current phrase !


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 Nov 2008)

i have read somewhere and been told by a sports scientist, will try to reference this, that an hours turbo is equivalent to around 3 hours riding as has been stated its a different beast and they tend to get used for cardio work outs. i have done a two hour stint at a steady pace with a dvd on the telly. 
i certainly feel strionger in the spring for having used it when the weather eally closes in during the winter. i am not fully fair weather but sometimes its just too grey, wet and time is short.
i dont think you should look for direct comparisons


----------



## jimboalee (10 Nov 2008)

I think you should look at 'kCals burned' for a comparison.


----------

